# Deals on parts



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I figured we should have a thread for deals on cheap materials. I am on ebay a lot so most of my finds will be from there.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-3-Wolverine-Brass-51824-Chrome-Trip-Lever/264269309337


I prefer the 51830 10" handle but these look good too.








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Any idea on what kind of stems/seats this would take? It says ceramic seats on the box so can't be too old.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Faucet-Wolverine-Brass-Lavatory-Bathroom-52445-NEW/312724169300






.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Wolverine, don't see a lot of it here in MN.


Plumbmaster sells Wolverine, on their site there are listings of hundreds of parts for Wolverine faucets.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXAUER-RE...r-R-H-06389-KO-8L-L-H-thread-stm/292880486684




Those are common around here.








.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

My plumbing suppliers every once in a while pull out old stuff and blow the dust off of it and set it out with marked down prices. Just yesterday DSG had a tent show and part of it was some closeouts. Bought a Moentrol rough in valve for $5.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I figured we should have a thread for deals on cheap materials. I am on ebay a lot so most of my finds will be from there.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-3-Wolverine-Brass-51824-Chrome-Trip-Lever/264269309337
> ...


The last time I bought the 51824 I paid $4.17 per. That eBay pricing isn't that great.

I don't think WB makes the 51824.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I try to put together direct shipment orders with specific manufacturers, being careful to make orders large enough to qualify for free freight. That can get the price down to as low as 5% over my supplier's cost. The savings can be eye popping.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Toli said:


> The last time I bought the 51824 I paid $4.17 per. That eBay pricing isn't that great.
> 
> I don't think WB makes the 51824.



Thanks for the tip. Us guys where I work don't get to see what the shop pays so I go by the list price and what seems like a good price to me.








.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I think it was last year I bought 6 Milwaukee torch cast iron blades for $30! I ordered 6 because it’s very rare that I’d use them, but my Master ordered 12. Those blades are $20 each at the supply house.

I’ve found some good deals on Amazon too.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

CaptainBob said:


> My plumbing suppliers every once in a while pull out old stuff and blow the dust off of it and set it out with marked down prices. Just yesterday DSG had a tent show and part of it was some closeouts. Bought a Moentrol rough in valve for $5.



Was it anti-scald?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ace harware just had the Milwaukee 18 volt xc batteries. With a cash account discount and Ace rewards total was $89.00 for two.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Was it anti-scald?



Yes, the Moentrol has the balancing spool in it. Not sure if it meets ASSE 1024, does say it meets ASSE specs. Guess I will have to do some research.


----------

